# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  butter popcorn vs kettle popcorn

## Dark

:popcorn:   I like kettle corn.

----------


## FraidyCat

Butter

----------


## Tinkerbell

It's kettle for me.

----------


## Jacky the wacky

Kettle corn!!!!

----------


## WintersTale

Definitely buttered. 

I am probably not the healthiest person. ;P

----------


## Coffee

Is kettle corn an American thing? What's the difference between that and buttered popcorn?

----------


## Koalafan

> Is kettle corn an American thing? What's the difference between that and buttered popcorn?



Its kind of a sweeter tasting popcorn  :Tongue: 

But for this poll I would definitely go with buttered!

----------


## Coffee

> Its kind of a sweeter tasting popcorn 
> 
> But for this poll I would definitely go with buttered!



Where is the option for salted?!

----------


## Frogger

> Is kettle corn an American thing? What's the difference between that and buttered popcorn?



I have no idea what kettle corn is either.  :confused:   :Pot:

----------


## L

> I have no idea what kettle corn is either.



me either

----------


## meeps

kettle is meh. buttered

----------


## ShyGuy82

Kettle, though I like both!  I really enjoy those cans of popcorn that come with three different flavors.  Caramel, white cheddar, and butter.  Mmmmm....

----------


## Otherside

Butter....wait, _cheese popcorn?_ Why does Britain have to be so useless in stocking food? You guys seem to get all the awesome food!

I have got to try cheese popcorn...

----------


## The Wanderer

Buttered, but I do like both

----------


## GunnyHighway

This thread makes me want to go to the theatres and have a giant bag of buttered popcorn.


...then pick shells out of my teeth for hours.

----------


## Frogger

The white cheese popcorn

----------


## WineKitty

I like my popcorn rather plain, just a bit of salt and Parmesan cheese....and airpopped.

----------


## mightypillow

Both are delicious, but I have to go with buttered. It is superior!

----------


## lethargic nomad

All the microwave kettle popcorns at the supermarket are made with sucralose unfortunately.


Kettle_corn





> Most microwave oven varieties of kettle corn do not contain sugar, since sugar tends to burn in a microwave. This problem has been addressed by replacing sugar with artificial sweeteners such as sucralose.[1][2][3] These formulations can have the sweet-salty flavor of kettle corn but not the same texture, which normally comes from the crunchy sugar crust of kettle corn made from scratch.



How come this type of popcorn isn't sold anymore?

----------


## Cornholio

> All the microwave kettle popcorns at the supermarket are made with sucralose unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Kettle_corn
> 
> 
> 
> How come this type of popcorn isn't sold anymore?



Jiffy Pop? I still see it around.

Sent from under your bed

----------


## 1

Butta !

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Kettle corn is a weakness of mine.

----------

